# Need info on 14HP Briggs & Stratton engine?



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

My riding lawn mower blew a head gasket i want to fix it but need a little info first cant seem to find exactly what im looking for.I need to no the head bolt torque and the pattern that you tighten them up in, model number is 28n777 type 1178-E1 its in a yard machine 14HP/38" lawn tractor model M 663 F Any help would be greatly appreciated!Thank you


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

250 in-lbs is current spec for head torque.


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

Thank you i believe that's exactly what i needed!So i forgot to ask as far as the valve cover bolts do they have an exact torque to?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Rocker cover 60 in-lbs.

probably a couple other specs you might want.
Valve Clearance Intake .003-.005" Exhaust .005-.007"
Rocker set screw or nut is 45 in-lbs. (Valve Adjustment)


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

The valve clearances were the only thing i did find in the owners manual everything else i needed for sure.Thanks again for all the info ,now just have to get the gasket and i can get started.


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

Well i took the head off and im stumped the head gasket looks good not 1 mark on it !ive looked a tons of you tube videos and did allot of reading on blown head gasket and all the symptoms were there it was blowing out allot of smoke i smelled gas on the oil dip stick ,now im kinda lost not sure what the problem is!when i pulled the spark plug a good bit of gas came out AVB you have any idea what else it could be?think ill start a new post about faulty symptoms .


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

Can i use the old head gasket being it still looks good?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Been busy here today, It sound more like you have a leaky carburetor needle seat. It looks like your engine is using the Walbro carburetor that has a rubber tipped needle. If so then that is probably the source of the fuel leakage.

With amount fuel being blown out the spark plug hole there is probably gas in your oil too. This can cause a lot smoking as the excess oil/fuel will be pushed pass the rings.

As for reusing the head gasket I normally do not reuse those graphite gaskets. The reuse would be a judgement call on your part. On this particu;ar gasket design they are bad to be blown between the cylinder and valve push rod galley so personally I would not if there is any doubt.


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

Your rite it does have walbro carb ive been watching more you tube videos on gas in the oil and you hit the nail on the head and i posted another question about it here someone else mentioned that to so i ordered a new seat & needle ,wish the guy at the parts store was as smart as you you new exactly what carb was on it he had me go out and look and of course it was dirty and couldnt see a name so had to take it off to find it!so thanks for your advise ill buy a new head gasket to to be on the safe side like you said hopefully i can get it all back together without any issues.Thanks again much appreciated!Ill post after i get it put back together !


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

That why the type number is important to know when looking up IPLs. Sometimes even the datecode is need as they sometimes change designs.


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

Was wondering sence gas got into the crank case do i have to do anything special ive already drained the old oil can i just add new oil ?im putting a new oil filter on but is there anything else i should do ?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

That is about it. Just keep an eye on the level just to make sure you fixed the fuel leak problem. 

Hopefully it didn't run too long with the diluted oil and damaged the rod to crankshaft bearing. Some oiling is better than no oil which quickly destroy this connection.


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

I didnt run very long i had a hard time starting it that day it didnt wanna turn over even giving it some boost and you tube said thats a sign of gas in the cylinder i think but i didnt even know that could happen so i kept trying until it started then it puffed out a little gas from the exhaust for a little bit had a slight miss but thought it was from being flooded let it run a little bit then got on and put the blades down and thats when there was a huge puff of smoke and it died then i started it back up saw it was still smoking and shut it off rite away thinking it might of just blown a head gasket.hopefully everything else is still good!


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

Hey AVB was just wondering if you would know the part number of the needle and seat for my mower i ordered it from 2 different places 1 place is a shop works on small engines the other is ace hardware dont have allot of parts anyways ace called said there in other place isnt yet the shop seemed to ask more questions about the exact engine and everything thats why i would like the part numbers just to verify i have the rite parts the info on the engine is in above posts .just wanna get it back together just waiting on the parts!Thanks for all the help!


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

And don't blame the repair shop as The Walbro and Nikki uses different needle and seat arrangements.

Walbro Carburetor.

231855S Valve−Float Needle

Don't have to replace seat unless is damage but here is the two seat part numbers. Chose the one that matches you setup. Most times it the rubber tip needle valve that is trouble maker.

690577 Seat−Inlet
(Gravity Feed)
−−−−−−− Note −−−−−
691780 Seat−Inlet
(Pump Feed)


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

Went to Ace they ended up ordering the whole rebuild kid which i never said i wanted so i toldem i dont want it so now waiting for the shop to get the part in.So i dont have to replace the seat?was wondering just to make sure then if i dont replace it after i put the new needle in can i just hook fuel line to the carb and power can i just leave it unattached from the engine over night to make sure it dont leak?also was wonderin would a dead battery affect that back fire solenoid or whatever its called from shutting off the gas when shut off?i also put a shut off valve on it to just to be on the safe side!had 1 laying around.


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

Ohh yeah Thank you for the information in your last response!


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

A dead battery won't have any affect on the solenoid when the ignition is off as no power is applied to solenoid.

Yes you can just loosely install the carburetor leaving a gap so if it leaks the fuel doesn't fill the engine. Just do it in a well ventilated area to reduce the fire hazard. This is actually good way to test those that have overnight leakage as this is real life operation test.

I use a pressure tester with carburetor float and needle install and it inverted to check for leakage. This called the pop off test. The pressure should be 7-10 psi before the needle allows air or fuel to pass. 

You can test using a large syringe (100 cc[ml] or larger) and a fuel line but takes experience to use as there is no gauge but at least you will know if you got leakage stopped or slowed while at the bench. 

Both methods actually work fairly well when the old seats are being cleaned and polished. Also a good way finding seats that are leaking around the outside mating area. 

Also if you install a new seat don't press it in too deeply or the float won't be able shut the fuel off at the right time causing leakage around the bowl gasket or through the carburetor itself. When first started rebuilding carburetor I did this several times and had to replace the new seats.


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

Thank's for that info!Just curious if you had this exact problem im having would you just replace the needle or both needle and seat?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

When I first started rebuilding carburetors I would replace every seat but later found that wasn't necessary in every case.

I would first try cleaning the seat using fine polishing compound like tooth paste; of course, cleaning it out afterwards. Then I would install the carb loosely and let overnight under normal fuel pressure checking for leakage. I have had few to show themselves and require a new seat. 

With me working lawnmowers all the time I end with a few spare seats from kits. I even had one that had to in a second seat as the first new seat leaked.


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

Ok thank's for the advice!I think i'll try that if the parts ever get there that is ,they said would be in today and still havent gotta call so when ever i get it ill give it a try!


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

Update i decided to put the new seat in then needle put everything together mowed my lawn with it smoked for a little while but that went away after a little bit ,ran good then parked it unscrewed the carb from motor just enough so it couldnt leak in motor ,left it overnight and not 1 drop !Worked great!Just wanted to say Thank's again for all your help AVB it is greatly appreciated!I have another issue that was going on before all this with the foward and reverse shifter but ill ask about that another day!Im just happy its up and running like it should again!Thank's again!


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

Hey AVB was just wondering ,I know your awesome with lawn mowers ,do you know allot about cars to?Was just curiouse i got my 72 cutlass supreme back from the shop where they put a new vynle top on and well along story it was at an auto body shop before that was gone from me for around 3 years anyways i got it back and now the parking lights and lights on the dash dont work ,they worked when i dropped it off i took it back to them hoping they can find the problem ohh and the light on the counsil is out to!Do you have any idea what would cause all that stuuf to go out ?Its bothering me im hoping it wont be allot to get it fixed?Thanks


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Know just enough to keep own working.

It may be just a bad fuse on that older car.


----------



## kevin e (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply!They called today said they checked several things turned out when they hooked the light switch up it wasnt exactly rite so that was the problem now im happy!dont wanna spend nomore money on that car 4 awhile!lol


----------

